# NS snow trooper X or K2 turbo dream



## Truckstick (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey everyone Im deciding between two boards and need your help! I'm 6'2'' 230 pounds with a boot size of 13. The two boards I'm looking at is the Never summer snow trooper X 168cm wide and the K2 turbo dream 167cm wide. I'm not too big on hitting the park and I love just cruising down the mountain I'll hit a little jump now and then but nothing too crazy please help me decide!!!


----------

